# Hauled For The First Time Ever Today!!



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow so I thought April 3rd was gonna be my first time hauling but it actually came today! My BO called me up and said "Get over here we're going penning." I was like ok headed over they had the trailer hooked up....next thing I knew he handed me the keys I was like "What?!?" haha. He said I looked like a turtle driving to the team penning farm I was leaned forward over the steering whell white knucling it. He thought it was going to snap in half haha. I was so nervous but then hauling it home I was so much more relaxed and didn't white knuckle the steering wheel. The only thing I really didn't like was when people passed me, we went over bumps, or someone was riding the bumper (that was the worst!!) Oh and I successfully back it into it's parking area after we unloaded the horses. It took me 15 mins but I did it my first time ever backing the trailer up! haha I hit a hughe milestone today and I'm so happy. My BO said I did a great job my first time out I never hit the breaks too hard, my turns were good, my parking could be better but I'm guessing that comes with practice, and I only hit one bad bump but i slowed down enough so the truck got the worst of it and the trailer barely hit it. My BO said "Good job girl, ya did great. You better get used to it cause you're hauling to all the shows from here on out." I was happy that he had that much faith in me but also freaked out that he had that much faith in me haha. 

Haha sorry for rambling I'm just so excited it all went well and nothing bad happened!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Total and huge congratulations. I would be petrified!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha thanks Tiny. I was terrified the entire way there. I ended up doing between 30 and 45 the entire time on 50-60mph roads  haha let's just say I got a few people mad but I was new to it haha it's really awesome though because my BO said when I haul a few more times he'll let me go out by myself...I'll be a wreck then lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Good for you. Get your BO to take you for a short ride in the trailer. It's double axle makes it much smoother than the truck.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah haha he kept telling me that when I would hit bumps. He said the trailer was actually smoother than the truck so I'll have to se if he'll take me for a short ride in it soI can see what the horses are experiencing.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait 'til I'm licensed to drive our trailer. I tried backing it up like 5 feet once, and it ended up so crooked and skewed that dad had to fix it...lol. I still need practise.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha it took me 15 mins to park it by backing into the space so don't feel bad haha and I had my BO behind the truck telling me which way to turn the wheel the whole time. =D


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats. I remember the first time I hauled Hunter I was petrified. My hubby and I each took turns having a ride in the trailer so we would understand what it feels like (sometimes I thought he drove too fast). I still have problems backing up but am getting better. At a couple of parks we go to you have to back in and I usually find someone to back it in for me - I really have to practice.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I didn't haul my boy yet(thats coming in 2 weeks) but just the fact that I was hauling someone else's horses, in their trailer, and their truck I was really nervous. Backing up is horrible haha I'm glad at my shows we can pull right into a spot..... but wait that means I have to back out ugh guess you can't really avoid it haha


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Yeah I didn't haul my boy yet(thats coming in 2 weeks) but just the fact that I was hauling someone else's horses, in their trailer, and their truck I was really nervous. Backing up is horrible haha I'm glad at my shows we can pull right into a spot..... but wait that means I have to back out ugh guess you can't really avoid it haha



Back out is way easier then backing in, especially if you have to back in between 2 trailers, EEK Practice practice practice


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Congrats! I can't wait 'til I'm licensed to drive our trailer. I tried backing it up like 5 feet once, and it ended up so crooked and skewed that dad had to fix it...lol. I still need practise.


Do you have to have a special license to pull a trailer?? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See, Phantom? I told you it would be okay . Sounds like you did great and yep, backing up takes time to learn to do well. Shoot, I've been driving trailers for over 10 years and sometimes I still have to pull forward and start over when I'm backing to park or turn around. Hauling to shows and such will be great because you will have your BO will be right there with you to give you pointers and help you watch for other people.


----------

